# My life is over



## Allan 2223 (Dec 22, 2010)

hi name is allan im 17 from kent in the uk, i have had ibs for about 9 months now and in the last few months it has really taken over my life so much that i cant do anything anymore, ive given up hope of ever working any more as i need the toilet so many times a day and it gets worse when im away from home, i cant afford to do anything, but on the up side im seeing a gastro specialist on monday and im hoping and praying with all my heart that i can be me again instead of feeling the constant need to cry because im stuck in a rut and cant even do my favourtite hobbies any more , or even drive to the shops incase i need the toilet


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Well you've come to the right place! When I was first diagnosed this forum was the support that I needed to get me through many of my bad days. It was so comforting to read others' stories and know that I wasn't alone. It can ease your anxiety when you read that others have the same symptoms, have tried the same diets/treatments, and are affected in similar ways.Try not to put all of your eggs in the gastro basket. You will likely not leave your appt with "the answer" and "a cure". Recovering from IBS takes trial and error. Learn what works for you and do not give up!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Allan,I've had IBS for several years but it wasn't so bad until recently. There are times when I'm afraid to leave the house. My sister, who also has it but is doing much better, gave me some good advice tonight which I'm going to try. She told me cut out red meat, high fat, caffeine, and spicy food. That's going to be hard for me to do but if it makes a difference in how I feel and whether or not I have to worry about rushing to the toilet, it will be worth it. My sister also takes acacia fiber which works well for her. I haven't tried it myself. Oh yes, and she said that it helped her to eat smaller meals throughout the day rather than 3 big meals. I'm going to see my dr. next week but I don't know if she'll be able to help much. I'm going to request a test for celiac disease because both my husband and a friend (who has celiac disease) have advised me to do that. I have a feeling, though, that the diet changes will help the most. IBS is a horrible thing to have and it's frustrating when you don't know how to control it. I hope this advice helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually, I shouldn't have said that IBS is "horrible" because there's worse things that can happen. Your life isn't over; you just have to figure out what changes you need to make. I've had to realize that too.


----------



## Allan 2223 (Dec 22, 2010)

cheers guys . its good to know im not alone ,i do have alot of caffien in my diet and i might have to try and cut it out completly , also i drink alot of fizzy drinks , im gunna tri probiotic yogurts and peppermint tea ,even to start with break my bad habbits gently, then cut them out completly, as im going to admit i am addicted to coca cola and energy drinks


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

That's the smart thing to do: cut down on things gradually so you get used to doing without them. It's tough to quit everything all at once. I've already stopped drinking coffee for a couple of weeks now, which was difficult because I love my coffee in the morning! But I've bought a variety of herbal teas (as well as the regular tea) so I don't miss the coffee so much. I eat a lot of yogurt which seems to help(it certainly doesn't hurt). Maybe a reward after you cut out the food that's hard on you, like something related to your hobbies, would be an added incentive.Best of luck to you!


----------



## Allan 2223 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks







, i know coffee really dont agree with me which makes me think its caffeine , i am drinking peppermint tea atm and have to admit im rather liking it with one sugar which i will try and phase out , cheers for the help


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 27, 2011)

The first couple of months do tend to be very difficult for everyone, the first week my IBS flared up I stayed home for a week, woke up, ate (barely) and went to bed at 4 because I noticed that the pain always came in the evening and I hoped that I could either sleep through it or only feel it in my subconcious and therefore I would not remember it. In the months that followed I tried my best to act as normally as possible, eating my usual meals, fast foods, junk food etc. but during the summer I had a job and three times I had to go home after arriving because I got sick. I realised that I needed to change or I wont be able to keep a job and support myself. I changed my diet drastically. I know it's tough but hang in there and change the way you eat, cut out junk and fast foods, that includes hamburgers and fries, anything deep fried, it should help out. I would also suggest anti diareal meds and antispasmodics, sipping hot peppermint tea also helps, especially during and after meals, drink plenty of water. I know it's tough, hang in there and try to find a way to make it work.


----------



## AnxietyPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

Rice.. I have IBS. I was diagnosed with it back in Febuary or March. I have anxiety, but rice is the one thing that does not upset my stomach. Give it a try. And I understand the feeling of "I can't do anything anymore" I hate it. I feel like I can not return to school next year.


----------



## fuhugwagads (Jul 23, 2011)

I hear ya man, I was 17 when i first started experiencing ibs symptoms. But it could always be worse. I fell into depression[due to the social problems that come with anal leakage/fbo] and got strung out on drugs and dropped out of school after getting arrested for having oxycontin in my possesion. I was court ordered to my first 2 month rehab 4 months after my seventeenth birthday. I continued doing drugs all throughout the 2 months and failed a drug test my first time reporting for intensive probation. My p.o. sent me to a 12 month working rehabilitation program which I completed last April. But to emphasize how things could be worse, I was the youngest in the program(it being my second rehab by 17 it's understandable) and they all thought I was gay due to my ibs symptoms. This program doubled as a halfway house, for state prisoners on parole. They called me joe blow, johnny dumper, fagboy, etc. They constantly reminded me that it "smells like a wet turd in here". Mind you this is an intensive rehab, I can't have medications, vitamins, or contact with my family. So any information on ibs is unavailable to me. Never even heard of ibs until a couple months ago. Also changing my diet is impossible because they cook everything for us. Just so everybody knows, prison grade food is horrible for ibs. Don't go to prison. lolThey had us work 6 days a week doing manual labor, yes much like prison. So I sweat like a pig and smelled like poo. Rehab didn't help at all, but the sheer hate I have for that place made me quit drugs just because I can't go back to living that way. Which brings me back to ibs =P I haven't resolved or controlled my symptoms yet, but at least I get to read about it and try. I can't lie I have made some progress, I never really could smell myself but I get less complaint's now and had my first bm with mucous yesterday for the first time in months.. And I know why. It could be worse bro!


----------

